# PC Build



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

Motherboard: ASUS Z97-PRO LGA 1150 Intel Z97 @ $189.99

Processor: Intel Core i7-4770K Haswell 3.5GHz LGA 1150 @ $339.99

CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12S 120x120x25 @ $69.99

Video Card: EVGA ACX Cooler 03G-P4-2784-KR GeForce GTX 780 Superclocked 3GB @ $499.99

Memory: G.SKILL Sniper Gaming Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3 1600 @ $144.99

Case: NZXT H440 STEEL Mid Tower Case @ $119.99

Power Supply: XFX Core Edition PRO650W @ $89.99

Hard Drive: Western Digital Blue 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB @ $69.99

Solid State Drive: Intel SSDSC2BW120A401 2.5" 120GB @ $99.99

Subtotal: $1613.91

(basically i just copy and pasted the $1600 build) This time, i am actually looking forward to the build because i saved up money. I want some leftover money to buy peripherals so I will be changing the GPU. any recommendations?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What will be the primary use of the PC?
You can drop the aftermarket CPU cooler. The Intel OEM cooler is fine if no OC is applied...no point in OC'ing a 3.5GHz CPU.
If you find a 2x4GB matched pair of 1600 MHz RAM, 8GB is more than plenty for normal use.
Cases are a personal choice but you could also save some money by using a lower cost case.
What GPU are you going to use? You may also save some money with a different PSU.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I agree with Tyree. NZXT cases are nice but there are great looking Cooler Master or Thermaltake cases for half the price that are quite nice also. I don't know why he suggests another Psu as that one I think is perfect for what you have selected.
This video card could save you a bundle:
XFX Double Dissipation R9-290A-EDFD Radeon R9 290 4GB 512-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Build looks perfect, especially since you just took it from our build guide.

Swap the GPU to a GTX 760 or even a GTX 750 Ti which will give you more than enough money for additional items.

If you go for a GTX 750 TI you could also change the PSU to a XFX or Seasonic 550W unit to save even more money.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Keep in mind the GTX 780 you listed is no longer $499.00. All NVidia 7 series cards prices have drastically reduced because of the 9 series release. You can get a GTX 780 for a bit over $300.00 now.

Also keep in mind that a GTX 760 vastly outperforms a 750ti they are not remotely in the same GPU class. The prices on the GTX 760's are also drastically reduced most are now below $200.00 with a rebate.

If you were to drop down to a lower tier GPU such as a 750ti keep in mind an R7 265 (which is essentially an HD 7850 re-released but OC'ed) which performs better than the 750ti.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good point T_Rex I wasn't even thinking about that but of course its true.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

yeah I ordered 5 GPU's while the prices are this low they may jump back up again soon.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Tyree said:


> What GPU are you going to use? You may also save some money with a different PSU.





Rich-M said:


> I don't know why he suggests another Psu as that one I think is perfect for what you have selected.





ninetalabnak said:


> so I will be changing the GPU.


Clarification. No particular GPU was noted by the OP. My implication would refer to the use of a GPU that would require less power and a more economical PSU could be used:smile:


----------



## ninetalabnak (Aug 12, 2014)

i have $1800, i want to use like $1500 on the rig and the rest on mice, keyboard, and headset


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would advise you start here then:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 has linked you to the solution.


----------

